# wire advice for winch



## grogie (Aug 3, 2010)

The installation manual says tap into the switched power behind the ignition switch. I have searched a bit and about the only good advice I found was to solder the connection. 

There is a spot to mount the contacter. Tubing run for the power wires. Can someone tell me why there is not a switched wire waiting for the winch to plug in to?

No, I do not want to have power to the winch unless the key is on...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can tie into the acc outlet wire if you want it is on the key switch, I do not use mine because it is rusted from riding in deep water.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I tied mine into the hot lead for the instrument panel with a parallel splice that you can get at any auto parts store. They come in a pack for different guage sizes and cost 3-4 bucks. Slide it over the wire you're tapping into and your switch lead into the run side, a dab of dielectric grease and squeeze the lid shut with a pair of pliers. Should be good to go.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Isn't there a hot wire for accessories that we can use? I remember reading it's for a horn, but is good wiring up a winch.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I ran a wire back to my fuse box. Never did have a problem


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Like stated above, i wired mine into the 12v outlet wiring, so it's only hot when the key is on. I remember reading something about a wire for a horn option, but i don't remember specifically where it is.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Like stated above, i wired mine into the 12v outlet wiring, so it's only hot when the key is on. I remember reading something about a wire for a horn option, but i don't remember specifically where it is.


I found it. It was behind the radiator. It already has a female connector on it. I crimped a male connector to the rocker switch hot wire, put some dielectric grease on it and plugged it in. Works great.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I hooked mine directly to my battery so i dont have to have the key on to make it work. No probs with it at all and its been like that since 05. Plus no splicing needed.


----------



## RaineMaker (Mar 11, 2011)

So after reading this thread I have to ask. Splice and add circuit to the wiring harness somewhere or run a fuse holder and connect to the battery. If I swamp my quad and don't want everything recieving power to see if my winch is working. So battery?


----------



## grogie (Aug 3, 2010)

Been away a while. I did splice to the switched power at the pod. No problems. I have seen quite a few swamped bikes and they never winch themselves out  could happen though.


----------

